# Meet Big Red George



## Nitrojedi (Oct 1, 2012)

Well George is not a Pitbull, but I think some here may appreciate his breed so I figured I would post his pictures and video's... George is a 4 yr old French Mastiff who is very fit and athletic...He is relatively small for the show breed standard , but is much like the actual working dog from many years ago...here in Canada the DDB is not a registered breed, so there is no show standard...many of the DDB here are smaller more athletic functional dogs... George weighs 110lbs during summer when he's in peak shape.... He is very active with a very strong prey drive..he is distrustful of strangers, assertive but not viscous...he gets along well with other dogs, but does tend to play alpha..He loves chasing things, but never hurts anything..has cornered rabbits in the yard several times and has ended up letting them go....


----------



## Nitrojedi (Oct 1, 2012)

We exercise George many different ways, but his favorite is chasing my Nitro powered RC car.... I take him out running with this several times per week and it puts him in great shape.... Actually I think many dogs would enjoy chasing one of these cars.... The car is capable of running 45 MPH and is extremely agile....more then capable of staying a step ahead of George..but I do let him catch it from time to time


----------



## Nitrojedi (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Nitrojedi (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I like his longer nose.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! So a handsome boy! Thanks for sharing him!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It's Hooch! Good looking boy!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I would not call him a DDB unless function is proven of which the weight of the name carries.. Many reconstructions, very little got it right.

Solid animal, hows his bite? Sounds like you got yourself a good hound.


----------



## Nitrojedi (Oct 1, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> I would not call him a DDB unless function is proven of which the weight of the name carries.. Many reconstructions, very little got it right.
> 
> Solid animal, hows his bite? Sounds like you got yourself a good hound.


'
alas other then being my pet there is nothing else this boy will get a chance to prove...his bite is undershot....strong jaw with bone crunching force....but other then that I don't have much else.....


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

He is stunning


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

hes too cute!!! he looks like a cuddler  thanks for sharing this guy!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Very handsome guy, he is kept in really good shape too.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What a good looking dog! I used to groom one of these and it was fat, smelled like yeast, had ear infections constantly...yeah, the owners were clueless. It's nice to see one of these in great shape!


----------



## Nitrojedi (Oct 1, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> What a good looking dog! I used to groom one of these and it was fat, smelled like yeast, had ear infections constantly...yeah, the owners were clueless. It's nice to see one of these in great shape!


LOL...hehehehe.... well even tho my guy is in shape, he still stinks pretty bad LOL.....he is a very smelly messy dog....always coating himself in his own drool which has a rather nasty smell........I do bath him often as I can , but he doesn't like it much and its a massive wrestling match to get him into the tub..I Am 200lbs and he's only 110 lbs, but my god is he strong !!! I actually hurt my back one time trying to wrestle him into the bathtub......


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the RC vid... my Daisy would love that, but she'd probably catch it


----------



## Nitrojedi (Oct 1, 2012)

cEElint said:


> Love the RC vid... my Daisy would love that, but she'd probably catch it


 This RC car has the Speed to outrun anything short of a Greyhound, and even then a Greyhound would be pushed to the limit to keep up........But the fact is at some point or another the dog will eventually catch the car....The real trick is to minimize the damage done when they do catch the car......I allow George to catch the car which allows me to train him on the proper etiquette of handling the car.... He mouths the tires and drags the car a little, but he doesn't tear into it to destroy it..


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

I love George! Ever since I saw the movie Turner & Hooch I have been in love with the French Mastiff.


----------

